# SS Valley Camp Museum with Edmund Fitzgerald's Life Boats



## bulkcarrier (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello to One and ALL!

I have posted a few photos of the SS Valley Camp, a Great Lakes Freighter preserved in Sault Ste. Marie, MI. One of the great things about this old Republic Steel vessel, is the museum contained within her cargo hold. In it contains the life boats for the SS Edmund Fitzgerald, along with many other nautical treasures. Hope you all enjoy!!

Best Regards,

Galen


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello Bulkcarrier.

Thanks for posting those photos especially of the lifeboats. Seems to me that the "Fitz" has found herself as becoming one of the famous ships of the World! (I await incomming!!)


----------



## bulkcarrier (Jan 8, 2009)

Coastie said:


> Hello Bulkcarrier.
> 
> Thanks for posting those photos especially of the lifeboats. Seems to me that the "Fitz" has found herself as becoming one of the famous ships of the World! (I await incomming!!)



You should not recieve.."Incoming"! LOL!:sweat: .. The Big Fitz was a very famous ship in her circles during "the day". It was a tragic event in our area. She did seem.."unsinkable".. I was fortunate enough to not only see her, but to go onboard her, with an uncle, as a child....3 MONTHS before she went down... oh what memories!

Best Regards,

Galen


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

I bet you're fed up of people asking you questions about her!


----------

